# Any one close to hartford area with Whiteworms or Infusoria?



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

Can i bum a culture?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think vancat lives around there though I don't know if she has any cultures going.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

Guess ill wait to see if she responds. Thanks.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi there, I don't have any! Sorry!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've made infusoria before though- it's easy. What are you feeding?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought you just take a mason jar, fill with tank water, throw in a peice of lettace, and set on a sunny window. Am I missing something?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yup, you got it.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't you need a culture to start? I plan on feeding baby guppies and bettas. I did buy a culture of micro worms.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

You would be surprised at what's in your water, on your food, and in the air. Pretty gross.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tugg said:


> You would be surprised at what's in your water, on your food, and in the air. Pretty gross.


What doesn't kill fattens


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Minja, google making infusoria.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

FWIW, I've raised plenty of fry on microworms alone until they reached a size to start taking fine dry foods like golden pearls and crushed flakes. Guppies are born big enough to eat dry food from the start. Never bred bettas myself, but from what I've heard they can usually take BBS from the start, and anything that can take BBS can take microworms, too.

Also, you could always try boiled egg yolk—it's very nutritious and doesn't involve a messy culture.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks... forgot about the boiled egg yolk. Menu keeps on growing.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

I never used bbs as a ex betta breeder.


----------

